# Door shut advice



## neg73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Newbie stuff!

I clean the door shuts along with the rest of the car using shampoo and mf cloth but find it hard to get into the nooks and crannies!

What is commonly used? 

Looking to expand the kit in the new year!


----------



## *TAY* (May 17, 2009)

Usually a soft brush, check out the showroom you will see whats commonly used

There you go mate 

http://i4detailing.co.uk/acatalog/Soft_Round_Wheel_brush_1.html


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

A detailing brush (something like the Raceglaze set, Meguiar's Slide Lock or Swissvax) is ideal. 

I also like a cut down Light Cut Hand Pad for applying products like Werkstat Prime to shuts.


----------



## centenary (Sep 5, 2010)

neg73 said:


> Newbie stuff!
> 
> I clean the door shuts along with the rest of the car using shampoo and mf cloth but find it hard to get into the nooks and crannies!
> 
> ...


Just bought a set of these for 9 quid P&P included. They'll do wheels, badges, vents etc.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Envy-brushes-...=160516268395&ps=63&clkid=5785582805250956305

Beep, beep :driver:


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

^^ I asked the guy what sizes the brushes were and got told to buy them and find out, he sounds like a right twunt to be blunt!


----------



## Hoppo32 (Nov 18, 2008)

bigmc said:


> ^^ I asked the guy what sizes the brushes were and got told to buy them and find out, he sounds like a right twunt to be blunt!


Strange, i've used Envy a few times and had nothing but good service.


----------



## alexandjen (Feb 24, 2008)

Hoppo32 said:


> Strange, i've used Envy a few times and had nothing but good service.


Agreed - I've got those brushes, great set and faultless service :thumb:


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

*Door Jambs* (Door shuts)

1.	Use P21S® High Performance Total Auto Wash, dilute the cleaner as necessary, using a damp micro fibre towel to go over the door jamb to remove excess grease etc.
2.	Take a Swissvax Detail Brush and ensure that you have got into the corners, just lightly brush over it a couple of times.
3.	For difficult to reach areas use the Mini E-Z Detail brush with a flexible shaft
4.	Rinse it off using a wet microfiber towel, and dry thoroughly
5.	Use a Carnauba wax or a spray (WOWA) polymer sealant Zanio Z-8 for protection
6.	Repeat this process on the other side and carry on detailing the rest of your car
7.	Check the hinge / latch lubrication, renew with silicone grease as necessary
8.	Apply WD-40 (water displacement) to locks as this will prevent rust and or freezing
9.	Remove dust / dirt from the rubber sleeves and apply Iz einszett Vinyl-Rubber Care'
10.	While you are doing this part of the job, also clean the area around the boot lid, hood and inside the fuel filler flap and access area. 
11.	Clean the water channels in the trunk as well as under the hood.
Don't forget the door sills / kick plates; once clean and dry, they should be protected by applying a surface dressing to vinyl surfaces and either wax or sealant protection to painted surfaces


----------



## neg73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for that!

Just waiting for the weather to improve to test the brushes which I will buy next week!


----------



## rtjc (Apr 19, 2009)

The Envy brushes are top


----------



## -Adam- (Dec 8, 2010)

TOGWT said:


> *Door Jambs* (Door shuts)
> 
> 1.	Use P21S® High Performance Total Auto Wash, dilute the cleaner as necessary, using a damp micro fibre towel to go over the door jamb to remove excess grease etc.
> 2.	Take a Swissvax Detail Brush and ensure that you have got into the corners, just lightly brush over it a couple of times.
> ...


I personally wouldn't use WD40 as it only displaces water, it doesn't leave a protective coating. I personally would use something like GT85 which is a Teflon based spray which will displace water like WD40 but also leave the protective layer that you need to prevent rust!


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2010)

bigmc said:


> ^^ I asked the guy what sizes the brushes were and got told to buy them and find out, he sounds like a right twunt to be blunt!


First time I have heard that said about Tim to be honest.

In fact, will drop him a PM and point him towards this thread and you :thumb:


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

bigmc said:


> ^^ I asked the guy what sizes the brushes were and got told to buy them and find out, he sounds like a right twunt to be blunt!


Your too kind!
Many people ask me the same question and I USED to answer them, to then find they copy my idea and start selling them themselves.
I now protect myself and my business as have a family to support and a living to earn.
Hence me being a "blunt twunt" as you so kindly put it.
Best wishes
Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

matt1263 said:


> First time I have heard that said about Tim to be honest.
> 
> In fact, will drop him a PM and point him towards this thread and you :thumb:


Cheers Matt


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I have also ordered stuff from envy via ebay, had no idea they were on here though. They were always fantastic to me, very helpful, reliable and lightning delivery. So the above comments are harsh to say the least.

On the other hand I made an inappropriate comment about a well respected trader and simply didn't mean for it to sound the way it did. So I understand the OP's situation.

Anyhow, buy the brushes, try them out and then come back and tel us how you got on. You can't go wrong with Envy's brushes imo.

Ashley


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

-Ashley- said:


> I have also ordered stuff from envy via ebay, had no idea they were on here though. They were always fantastic to me, very helpful, reliable and lightning delivery. S*o the above comments are harsh to say the least.*
> 
> Ashley


How are they harsh?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

Because you called someone that you don't know a twunt. He has explained his response to your question and it is perfectly reasonable. There is no need for such offensive language. Try getting all of your facts next time :thumb:.

Ashley


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

It's taken one of his acquaintances to get a response and a mediocre explanation for being so blunt and abrupt, why he couldn't have replied like above when I asked on ebay?? And FYI I had enough "facts" to base my judgment on thanks, what other facts do you propose I need?


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm not going to argue, Envy have always been fantastic for me. But if you feel your offensive language was justified then that's fine.

Ashley


----------



## Clean (Nov 14, 2010)

Ironically, this thread has just got Tim @ Envy Valeting a sale.

Was looking into getting some brushes for doing door shuts etc when I came across this thread. Ordered the set of 5 at 12PM yesterday and they turned up today at around 10AM. Can't really complain at 22 hour delivery! I'll have to give some credit to Royal Mail for getting them here so damn fast - last post date for 2nd class was 18th Dec!

Brushes look good and am pleased I didn't go down the paintbrush route. 

Thanks Tim!


----------



## ant_s (Jan 29, 2009)

Ordered mine from Tim aswel, and had very good service and would recommend him no problem.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

I must say I concur with all those that have recommended Tim; I have known him several years and is a sound and genuine guy who has built a good reputation and solid business.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

bigmc said:


> ^^ I asked the guy what sizes the brushes were and got told to buy them and find out, he sounds like a right twunt to be blunt!


having actually *met* Tim, ordered from him several times and texting him constantly, i can honestly say that what you've said about him is total rubbish


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

-kev- said:


> having actually *met* tim...


+1 :d


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

steve_70 said:


> +1 :d


:thumb:


----------



## mighty82 (May 13, 2009)

You know it IS possible to see something from more than one side guys. Even if you are a great person you CAN have a bad day or for another reason be a little blunt, without needing to have a whole forum defending you for it.

When someone have a bad experience, it's no point in 50 others jumping in to say that they have NOT had a bad experience and therefore they must be wrong. Tim has allready admitted to what he said, and why. 

I would not be happy to get such a response either, asking about something as simple as the size of a product, and without any obvious reason for the blunt response. But that's just me.


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

mighty82 said:


> You know it IS possible to see something from more than one side guys. Even if you are a great person you CAN have a bad day or for another reason be a little blunt, without needing to have a whole forum defending you for it.
> 
> When someone have a bad experience, it's no point in 50 others jumping in to say that they have NOT had a bad experience and therefore they must be wrong. Tim has allready admitted to what he said, and why.
> 
> I would not be happy to get such a response either, asking about something as simple as the size of a product, and without any obvious reason for the blunt response. But that's just me.


fair point, but its not exactly a whole forum defending him..
just making a point that Tim is a top bloke, not so much that ive never had a bad experience when dealing with him (in fact, i did'nt even mention that )


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

I am with you there mighty. If i was looking to buy something and the seller refused to answer any questions about the item, and told me to buy them and find out for myself i'd be pretty miffed too. Thats not to say he is a twunt,he may be a really nice guy, but you can't blame to OP for coming to the conclusions that he did. In the same circumstances i would think the same.


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

neg73 said:


> Newbie stuff!
> 
> I clean the door shuts along with the rest of the car using shampoo and mf cloth but find it hard to get into the nooks and crannies!
> 
> ...


After all the response lol, I still say envy brushes all the way, shampoo of your choice or onr, MF wipedown, then a QD like tropi-care spray liquid wax or dodos RM etc


----------



## -Ashley- (Nov 19, 2010)

but would you use the same offensive language?


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

think its crossed wires more than anything....


----------



## Deeper Detail (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm sure its more crossed wires than any real offensive behaviour


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

-Ashley- said:


> but would you use the same offensive language?


.

No way. I never fcuking swear me.


----------



## themainlegend (Aug 10, 2010)

Just stumbled across this thread and just thought i would post my thoughts on dealing with tim and envy valeting. I ordered some of the brushes mentioned and the royal mail have been appalling to say the least!! 2 weeks down the line and i still had not recieved my brushes!! Tim sent me another set out of his own pocket which not alot of companies would do. I've never met tim but from the dealings i have had with him, i can honestly say he has been a legend and this morning i finally got my brushes!!! Good communication and tim has a real professional attitude and i applaud him!! Cheers again tim!!


----------



## neg73 (Nov 14, 2010)

Just to close this unexpectedly long thread I've received the Envy brushes today and I'm very pleased with service from Tim at Envy along with the email that he sent me with the progress of the order.

Thanks Tim.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

neg73 said:


> Just to close this unexpectedly long thread I've received the Envy brushes today and I'm very pleased with service from Tim at Envy along with the email that he sent me with the progress of the order.
> 
> Thanks Tim.


+1 for Tim and Envy Brushes. I have an Espuma order going in.


----------



## HalfordsShopper (Jul 8, 2008)

haha, i just ordered a set too. Proves the old saying that any publicity is good publicity.


----------



## brocky (Mar 30, 2008)

Happy new year all..
Just read through this thread and on another forum i too had a bad experience ordering some parts for my car,order wasn't processed for days crap customer service etc.
So i made my thoughts clear on the forum and there was nothing but praise i was an ar*hole and all that.
so now if i have rubbish service from a company that is known to the forum i wouldn't dream of posting it just purely from the response i would get,i have a rant to the mrs and give someone else my money next time.:thumb:


----------



## Chufster (Nov 21, 2010)

I have no experience of this particular seller, but would echo the comments made previously about how there are shades of grey.

Just because you may have received good service from somebody, doesn't eliminate the possibility that somebody else didn't. Whilst sometimes posting that you had good service may help others to make up their mind, I feel it should be done in a considered way without belittling the original poster or their experiences.


----------



## Maki (May 29, 2010)

What about the lubrication of the hinges when door shuts are cleaned?


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Maki said:


> What about the lubrication of the hinges when door shuts are cleaned?


I have been using White Lithium grease and WD40....maybe others can advise.


----------



## TOGWT (Oct 26, 2005)

Door jambs (Door shuts) - http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=207362&highlight=door+jambs&page=2


----------



## O.C.D (Aug 8, 2010)

yesterday i used fk425 and a microfibre cloth hinges were pitted with dryed up old grease came up a treat got in every nook and cranny with my little fingers :wave:


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

i use 151 spray grease for door check-straps, hinges, bonnet catches etc. can be found in the likes of home bargains and poundland :thumb:


----------



## bunds (Jan 11, 2010)

how do you guys deal with door shuts on a white car that are starting to go yellow(ish) from where the seals are touching it?

tried a few things 105/205 by hand never touched it and also some tardis.

any ideas?


----------



## DamianBPhoto (Jun 23, 2010)

Hoppo32 said:


> Strange, i've used Envy a few times and had nothing but good service.


I bought the Envy brushes and they are really good!

I didn't interact with him but the service seemed ok.


----------



## steveM (May 7, 2011)

I am currently 'brushless'.. was going to use a few paintbrushes but after all the recommendations I reckon I'll be better off getting the Envy set. Could someone post a link for them, pls?


----------



## Chicane (Mar 31, 2011)

steveM said:


> I am currently 'brushless'.. was going to use a few paintbrushes but after all the recommendations I reckon I'll be better off getting the Envy set. Could someone post a link for them, pls?


click

:thumb:


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

Clean said:


> Ironically, this thread has just got Tim @ Envy Valeting a sale.
> 
> Was looking into getting some brushes for doing door shuts etc when I came across this thread. Ordered the set of 5 at 12PM yesterday and they turned up today at around 10AM. Can't really complain at 22 hour delivery! I'll have to give some credit to Royal Mail for getting them here so damn fast - last post date for 2nd class was 18th Dec!
> 
> ...


+1. My car is silver, and there is nothing worse than opening the doors and seeing skanky grubby door shuts. I cleaned them best I could, but without a decent of brushes, they still looked, well, skanky...

Not anymore, great set of brushes, quick delivery. Looking forward to trying them out....:thumb:


----------

